# GA-990XA-UD3 v1.x/3.0 UEFI oder nicht??



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

*GA-990XA-UD3 v1.x/3.0 UEFI oder nicht??*​

Dies ist leider mir auch passiert. Denn Gigabyte hat seit 2011 Mainboard mit HybridEFI angeboten (Man hatte auch keine Wahl).
Dabei hatte ich auch öfters mit Gigabyte kommuniziert und nachgefragt ob es UEFI auch bald für das z.B. GA 990XA-UD3 erscheint.
Gigabyte hatte dabei einen immer hingehalten und geschrieben, dass sie es nicht genau wissen und man abwarten soll.

Dies tat ich dann auch bis mich heute Folgendes Überraschte:

Das Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.x) hat nur *HybridEFI *

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.x)


Und hier der Gegensatz, selben Board nur mit UEFI .


Das Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 3.0) hat nur *UEFI *

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 3.0)

Selbes PCB, Selbe Ausstattung, und der kleine, große unterschied: es fehlt UEFI und wurde nie geplant das es erscheint.  

Dabei geht es dem Hersteller nur ums Geld und nicht um Kundenzufriedenheit. 

*Daher mein Fazit: Traurig aber war. *


----------



## Westcoast (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

also ehrlich gesagt mag ich mein UEFI bios nicht, finde die alten viel besser. hardwaremarkt ist nunmal ein kurzlebiges geschäft.
ein board welches 2011 gekauft wurde mit der Revision I, musst nicht zwingend mit UEFI ausgesattet werden, vielleicht gibt es hierfür gründe.
also ich bin und war mit gigabyte immer zufrieden was die stabilität betrifft. mit ASUS hat ich schlechte erfahrungen. 

wenn das board sonst rennt, ist doch alles in ordnung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Ich finde es aber nicht in Ordnung so zu kommen, und extra Geld (neues Board) für UEFI.

Im forum habe ich mic bei Gigabyte beschwert und nun wurde ich gebannt. Finde das traurig und Kunden unfreundlich.


----------



## Westcoast (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

irgendwie verstehe ich dich. aber die hersteller denken nach eigenen interessen. kostenminimierung und gewinnmaximierung.
überall werden leute entlassen im hardwarebereich und softwarebereich die dann fehlen. 

die können alle nach eigenem interesse handeln: Nvidia, AMD, ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte und wie sie alle heissen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Wieso Marketingmüll? Es sind ja nur ein paar Funktionen eingebettet worden die es ansonsten nur beim neuen Board geben würde, und was ist daran schlimm das es kein Klicki - Bunti ist. Ich kann damit leben und über Geizhals gibt es keine 2 Modelle mit unterschiedlichem Preis. Ich bin seitJahren treuer Kund eund habe es zu keiner Zeit bereut


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Ich war vorher MSI Kunde und hatte solch ein Mist nie. Bios oder Beta-Bios kam man ohne Problem ran, bei GB musste man betteln.
Dann haben alle aus der Chipsatz Serie gute Updates bekommen. Konnte mich immer beschweren und hab nich ein Bann erhalten.
So was finde ich unter aller Sau.


----------



## Westcoast (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

also man sollte einen Kunden der eine kritik äußern möchte, nicht gleich bannen und mundtot machen. denke dies ist der falsche weg.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Sicherlich darf man sich kritisch äußern, nur das wie ist meist ein entscheidender Punkt. Es gibt doch hier auch einen Support von Gigabyte die können das sicherlich auch sagen was es mit dem Board auf sich hat. Meist läßt man sich bei älteren Modellen länger Zeit ode rüberspringt die weil was neues an den Start kommt, was da ja ev. wohl doch nicht gekommen ist.


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Wo gibt es denn jetzt Preisunterschiede? das eine ist die neue/aktuelle Version mit UEFI. Was ist da verkeht und Verarsche?

Ich habe selber schon mit Gigabyte zu tun gehabt und der Service ist mehr als löblich. Sogar Custom Bios werden rausgegeben, wenn wer spezielle Probleme hat.

Und wer UEFI so toll findet, naja seine Sache. Für die 5-10min die man da einmal drinne is brauch ich keine Grafische Oberfläche mit Maus und BUNTBUNTBUNT^^ muss ich mich ja verarscht fühlen, dass mein rampage für die kohle kein "klickibunti" hat.

P.S. versuch doch einfach mal das Bios vom rev3 zu flashen, was soll schon passieren^^

Und wenn du dich immer so "wortgewandt" ausdrückst, dann wundert mich ein bann nicht, sachlich kritisieren gerne, aber nicht ausfallend und beleidigend


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Vor allem möchte ich gerne mal Quellen oder externe Meinungen haben, die deine Unterstellung untermauern. Ich sehe da keine Abzocke.


----------



## Aer0 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

also als ich mich bei msi mal beschwert habe waren die freundlich und haben auch gesagtz die können meinen ärger verstehen


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Was hat das denn bitte mit Abzocke zu tun? ^^ Abzocke wäre es, wenn es für das "alte" Board optional ein neues BIOS/UEFI geben würde, aber nur für einen kostenpflichtigen Download von 25€ oder so, oder wenn die für den Zusenden einer CD mit dem neuen BIOS, was nachweislich selbst inkl. Verwaltungskosten maximal zB 20€ kostet, 40€ verlangen - DAS wäre Abzocke. 

Wenn aber ein Hersteller eine komplett neue Version rausbringt mit nem anderen BIOS, dann machen die das garantiert nicht, um Leute zum Wechsel zu diesem Board zu "zwingen" - da muss man schon ein Mega-Hardwarefreak sein, wenn man sich nur deswegen extra das neuere Modell kaufen geht oder sich kaputtärgert ^^ 

Abzocke wäre so was auch nur dann, wenn die vorher VERSPROCHEN hätten, dass es für die erste Version ein Update geben wird und daher viele Leute das Board im guten Glauben gekauft haben. Und selbst dann wäre es nur dann Abzocke, wenn Gigabyte das ganze schon so geplant hätte. Hier in dem Fall ist aber sicher so, dass man nicht mal eben per Flash das alte Board updaten kann. Sonst würden die das ja anbieten, vor allem WEGEN der Hardware-Freaks, die so was dann zu schätzen wissen und wegen des Service Gigabyte weiterempfehlen.

Und so oder so: was wäre denn, wenn die das Board einfach mit nem anderen Namen und leicht anderem Design rausgebracht hätten? Dann hättest Du es noch nicht mal gemerkt...


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass du ein UEFI für rev 3.x einfach so auf dein Borad mir rev 1.x flashen kannst, (sonst würden sie es bestimmt auch für deine Revision anbieten) 
aber du kannst es wenn dir das so wichtig ist ja mal probieren. 
Bei Gigabyte gibts ja Dual Bios, im schlimmsten Fall wird vom zweiten Bios Chip der erste wieder hergestellt.

Außerdem ist das für mich keine Verarsch. Es stand bei rev. 1.x ja nirgends, dass UEFI definitiv kommen wird.
Wenn sie eine neue Revision rausbringen, welche UEFI unterstütz, ist das halt so.


----------



## Jan565 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Ich habe das Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H und in der Verion 3.1 gibt es auch ein UEFI Bios, mir ist es aber egal worin ich meine Sachen einstelle, werde selbst UEFI genauso einstellen und benutzen wie EFI. Eine Grafische Oberfläche ist mir dabei egal.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Guten Abend meine Herrn und Admins von PCGH

Wollen wir Fachlich und Konstruktiv bleiben. 
GIGABYTE steht für ein sehr guten kulanten Service und wer uns getestet hat weiß das wir alles tun um den Kunden zufrieden zustellen.

Mann ist verärgert und mal lässt Luft wir sind alle Menschen aber so ist es *nicht* gelaufen wie der User Gordon-1979 es hier schildert. 
Im Gegenteil, wir haben mit Rat und Tat 6 Seiten Thread lang geholfen für alle seine Anfragen und Wünsche.

Was ist passiert: Hier ist das ein Modell 1.x durch das nächste Modell 3.x  ersetzt worden weil die Hardware für UEFI neu Implementiert werden musste.
Wie hätte es laufen sollen: Höfliche Anfrage an den Hersteller für Lösungen

Sie werden selber Ihr Urteil über die SITUATION fällen und wir sind für jeder konstruktive Kritik offen, aber weiter zu Sachverhalt!

Gerne hier die Klarstellung aus dem GIGABYTE Forum:



> Gordon-1979: *Heute*, 15:07
> 
> Wie soll ich das jetzt von Gigabyte verstehen:
> 
> ...


----



> GIGABYTE:
> 
> Moin Moin
> 
> ...


---



> Gordon-1979
> 
> Das ist für mich eine Dreistigkeit von Gigabyte. Und in meine Augen gesehen ist es eine Abzocke und Geldschneiderei.
> Daher bin ich auch bereit dieses Gigabyte zu unterstellen.
> ...


---



> GIGABYTE
> 
> Guten Abend Herr Gordon-1979
> 
> ...


Hier haben unser Kollegen aus der Administration die Entscheidung der höflichen Bitte unser Forum zu verlassen getätigt. An dieser Stelle möchten wir nochmal betonen das wir Ihm dennoch die Möglichkeit des Service gegeben haben.

Zu. Gordon-1979, hier sind diese Seiten auch von uns kopiert worden und wie schon im letzten Beitrag erwähnt gesichert. 
zu. PCGH ADMIN, bitte um Kontaktaufnahme.

Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Team


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

GBTTM ich weis ich habe deutlich übertrieben und dank PCGH Forum tut es mir leid das ich so geschrieben habe.
Daher wollte ich mich nochmals dafür Entschuldigen.
Habe auch eine Entschuldigungs-Mail an Gigabyte Geschieben.


----------



## Westcoast (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

man hätte alles ruhiger klären können. aber das gespräch hier öffentlich zu posten, ich weiss nicht. es gibt doch datenschutzrichtlinien.

wir sind menschen und wir machen alle fehler.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2013)

> Im forum habe ich mic bei Gigabyte beschwert und nun wurde ich gebannt


Hm in dem Fall wirklich kein Wunder und zu Recht. Auch wenn einem was auf der Zunge brennt ist ein Forum dafür nicht die richtige Adresse. Man sollte sich ja so äußern wie man selbst gerne angesprochen wird.


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*



GBTTM schrieb:


> Guten Abend meine Herrn und Admins von PCGH
> 
> Wollen wir Fachlich und Konstruktiv bleiben.
> GIGABYTE steht für ein sehr guten kulanten Service und wer uns getestet hat weiß das wir alles tun um den Kunden zufrieden zustellen.
> ...


 
Also aus meiner Sichtweise hat SAO (GBTTM) alles klar aufgezeigt und mein Verständnis hat er auch.

@TE
Deine Verärgerung kann ich zwar nicht verstehen, aber ok, wenn man sich über sowas ärgern will, nagut. Aber denn hier so ein Fass aufzumachen und wirklich enorme Sachen auszusprechen, dass ist unverhältnismäßig^10.

Hast du denn ein einziges Problem mit deiner gigabyte Hardware? Also bis auf das Bios was nicht schön bunt und mausfreundlich ist? hmmm, nein? na dann würde ich die ja mal zur sau machen, so geht das nicht

Was machst du erst, wenn du wirklich mal nene Hardwareproblem hast oder sogar ernste private Konflikte?

ich ahne schlimmes: "im landkreis xy ging lief heute ein XX Jähriger Amok. Er erschlug zwei Wellensittiche, einen Wackeldackel und die Klofrau der hiesigen Kneipe mit einem Mainboard. Nähe Ursachen sind noch nicht bekannt, doch vermutlich steht die tat in Verbindung mit einer Verarsche."

Schönen Abend noch ^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2013)

Na, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal einfach erst nen Kaffee trinken, ist auch gesünder als eine Friedenspfeife


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

Westcoast THX, es ist leider mit mir durchgegangen, aber ich hatte mit dem Gigabyte Support bis jetzt nie so viel Positives.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Januar 2013)

Schade, finde den Thread dort im Forum nicht. Link?

Ich hab ja auch das GA-970A-UD3 (Rev 1.0) und hatte mir Uefi gewünscht / erwartet.
4 AM3+ Mainboards im Test der PCGH in der Januarausgabe 2013 und Gigabyte als einziges ohne Uefi. Schade. Besonders weil das Bios ja nach wir vor die CPU mit 1,475V als Standard (!) übervoltet. Ich warte dort übrigens immer noch auf Nachbesserung.

Aber abgezockt fühle ich mich nicht. Ich habs mit BIOS gekauft, habe auf Uefi gehofft und bin nun enttäuscht das ich mir das Mainboard nochmal neu kaufen müsste wenn ich Uefi haben wollte. Aber abgezockt? Nein, weswegen auch, es steht ja auch in den meisten Tests und in der Produktbeschreibung das es eben über ein Bios / Hybrid-Dings verfügt.


----------



## lipt00n (23. Januar 2013)

Wie ich in den Wald hineinrufe, so schallt es heraus.


@topic: Abzocke kann ich hier auch keine erkennen. Andere leute kaufen Smartphones mit Obst drauf für 600 Euro und können da nicht mal via Drag&Drop den Speicher belegen, da schreit auch keiner. Es wurde ja nie behauptet, "Feature XYZ kommt fix!", also kann man da auch nichts fordern. Und Abzocke ist so ein hässlicher Begriff. Die o.g. Problematik auf eine Stufe mit Kaffeefahrten und Telefongewinnspielen, ich weiss ja nicht. Und UEFI ist jetzt mMn auch nichts, was ich total abfeiern würde ,)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gigabyte wieso?*



GBTTM schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, wir haben mit Rat und Tat 6 Seiten Thread lang geholfen für alle seine Anfragen und Wünsche.
> Gruß Ihr GIGABYTE Team


 
Das ist jetzt nicht ihr ernst?
Der Thread ist alter als 4 Monate und hat mit dem jetzigen nix zu tun.


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Januar 2013)

Dort wurde aufgezeigt, das GB dir helfen wollte, was du hier dementierst. Ich glaube, du solltest jetzt endlich mal die Füße still halten. Ebenso ist es egal, wie alt der Thread ist. Dein Anliegen wurde dort bearbeitet. Deine Unzufriedenheit tust du hier kund. Das ist der einzige Unterschied. 

Sich ärgern ist eine Sache. Hier aber in diesem Tonfall und der Wortwahl umherzugehen ist gegen jede Akzeptanz.

Solltest du hier nämlich weiterhin Anschuldigungen aussprechen die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen, dann gibt es hier ebenfalls Hausverbot und ggf. andere relevante Schritte. Wir als Betreiber machen uns nämlich auch strafbar, wenn wir solche Dinge einfach stehenlassen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend meine Damen und Herren 

Vielen Dank für die Unterstürzung und Lösungsfindung. Wir sind nicht Nachtragen und akzeptieren Entschuldigungen die in der Öffentlichkeit getätigt wurden. Denn da zu gehört sehr viel Größe. @Gordon-1979 deine Entschuldigung nehmen wir gerne an.

Wir bedanken uns bei allen und Entschuldigen uns für diese nicht Nötige Diskussion. Habt einen schönen Abend.

Euer GIGABYTE TEAM (GBTTM)


----------



## Aer0 (23. Januar 2013)

wtf ein gigabyte funktionär vertuscht den betrug


----------



## Westcoast (23. Januar 2013)

das ist doch mal ein schönes ende, entschuldigung angenommen von Gigabyte und alles erledigt. vielleicht kann der thread geschlossen werden im interesse aller.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

Danke. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Meine Frage noch, bin ich dann noch gebannt bei Gigabyte?
Und morgen wird diese Bestellt:
3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2013)

> Wenn für das GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.x) kein UEFI raus kommt, sehe ich das als Abzocke und ich werde nie wieder ein Gigabyte Produkt erwerben.
> Selbst die GV-R795WF3-3GD hat UEFI , und die wollte ich eigentlich kaufen, aber wenn halt für das GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.x) kein UEFI raus kommt, werde ich dies auch nicht kaufen und eine HIS 7950 IceQ X2 Boost Clock nehmen.


Der Satz wäre aber Aktuell. Naja egal ich will nicht weiter rumstochern. Ich hatte vor vielen vielen Jahren gelernt Kritik auf sachlicher und fachlicher Ebene zu führen und persönliche Aspekte auszulassen.



> Meine Frage noch, bin ich dann noch gebannt bei Gigabyte?


Steht doch im letzten Satz drin, du darfst wieder in das Forum dauert aber halt noch bis morgen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Satz wäre aber Aktuell. Naja egal ich will nicht weiter rumstochern. Ich hatte vor vielen vielen Jahren gelernt Kritik auf sachlicher und fachlicher Ebene zu führen udn persönliche Aspekte auszulassen.


 
Das werde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen, vielleicht vorher GTA 4 zocken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2013)

Einfach nur bis 3 zählen oder Heu - wä - gel - chen sagen


----------



## the.hai (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Abzocke von Gigabyte*

Na das nenn ich doch mal ein Happy End  Wofür auch so ein Trubel, war ja eigentlich nichts wichtiges.

Bleibt meine Story zum Glück ungedruckt.


the.hai schrieb:


> ich ahne schlimmes: "im landkreis xy ging lief heute ein XX Jähriger Amok. Er erschlug zwei Wellensittiche, einen Wackeldackel und die Klofrau der hiesigen Kneipe mit einem Mainboard. Nähe Ursachen sind noch nicht bekannt, doch vermutlich steht die tat in Verbindung mit einer Verarsche."


----------



## Jan565 (23. Januar 2013)

End(t)e gut, alles gut. 

Aber es ist doch am Ende doch egal ob man UEFI oder EFI hat. Beide machen mit dem PC das gleiche und sind an sich auch identisch, nur das man halt bei dem einen die Maus hat und beim anderen nicht. 

Habe früher viel mit Phönix/AMI Bios zu tun gehabt und komme damit sehr gut klar. Es ist halt immer eine Sache der Gewöhnung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Januar 2013)

Hmm, aber das Programm, Touch BIOS und CloudOC finde ich nicht so die Welt zum OC.


----------

